# Had TT yesterday, update



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Had TT, dr removed a few lymph nodes to test, just to be sure. I will find out at my post-op. My parathyroids are not damaged, but my calcium was borderline (dr said possibly they could be in shock). I need to stay for another blood test instead of getting out today after breakfast. At 8pm, my calcium was 8.8 and at 4am it was 8.4.

Under the incision is really puffed with fluid. I've seen other people get drains and I don't. They said it would go away after a couple of weeks.

Dawn


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ives6797 said:


> Had TT, dr removed a few lymph nodes to test, just to be sure. I will find out at my post-op. My parathyroids are not damaged, but my calcium was borderline (dr said possibly they could be in shock). I need to stay for another blood test instead of getting out today after breakfast. At 8pm, my calcium was 8.8 and at 4am it was 8.4.
> 
> Under the incision is really puffed with fluid. I've seen other people get drains and I don't. They said it would go away after a couple of weeks.
> 
> Dawn


Sooooooooooooooo good to hear from you and it sure sounds like for the most part you feel pretty good all things considered.

Do they have you taking calcium? Yes, those little buggers do get jostled around.

Just be sure that swelling goes down and if it doesn't call the doctor. Icing down may help.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good to hear from you. 

If you read the literature, drains have been found not to be helpful and make no difference in recovery (they don't harm, but they don't help either). I didn't have a drain either. Try to sleep in a semi-elevated position and hopefully it will come down soon.

Take care!


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

I am just taking Tums Extra strength (750 mg), 2 of them 4x/day, Vit D, and started Synthroid this morning.

I am getting discharged soon. Last calcium was 8.7


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

I am sore but home 

Going to sleep with my head elevated, hoping the puffy fluid improves. Thanks!


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

So glad you are home and on the road to recovery!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

ives6797 said:


> I am sore but home
> 
> Going to sleep with my head elevated, hoping the puffy fluid improves. Thanks!


Stay on a anti inflammatory and ice your incision.

If your incision turns red or oozes then you might want to have it checked out. Swelling is normal - ice will help with the inflammation.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Glad you're home.


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

They said I can't take anti-inflammatory for 3 days 

I can try to ice it though. Thanks!


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

I started Synthroid yesterday. I heard it takes a while for it to build up to a good level (8 weeks?) so I should be hypo for a while first. A nurse at the hospital said there shouldn't be a gap since I started at the hospital. Hmmm. What do you think??


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

ives6797 said:


> I started Synthroid yesterday. I heard it takes a while for it to build up to a good level (8 weeks?) so I should be hypo for a while first. A nurse at the hospital said there shouldn't be a gap since I started at the hospital. Hmmm. What do you think??


I don;t think you need to be hypo first - once you begin taking it your body reacts to it. Optimal levels probably can be reached within a few weeks - they say 6 but I believe 4 is a good re-test point if you feel poorly.

Be sure they test your FT-4 and FT-3 every time until you get stabilized.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed. You shouldn't be going hypo. You might need some adjustments along the way, but you should be feeling ok. How much did they start you on?


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

100mcg synthroid, they said the dose is by weight and I weigh 130 lb.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's a good starting dose. The weight thing is part of the equation, but not all of it. Activity level is a big part too.

In short, you don't want to overshoot...you may be slightly hypo after a few weeks...and you may not. You'll just have to ride it out and see. But even if you are slightly hypo, I don't think you'll be dead to the world type hypo.


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

3 days post TT and feeling pretty good. The worst was 1 day after, since then it's been better each day. Not as much pain now, but I don't especially like sneezing, coughing or yawning... ouch!


----------



## dollyzak (Jun 5, 2013)

oohhh.....sneezing was the worst for me too. I could control a bit of coughing & throat clearing, but the sneezing took my breath away, probably because it was always unexpected.

I had my TT on 6/11/13. I feel great today, but I have a question about synthroid dosing. Someone above said they are 130# and take 100 mcg synthroid. I am 95# and take the same dose. Doesn't make sense, although I was severly hyper and had papillary cancer. So maybe there is still a lot of residual hormone left in my body? I'm kinda waiting to crash - to go hypo until all my numbers are in sync. Still trying to learn the basics. From diagnosis to surgery was less than 2 weeks. Not really enough time to learn all I wanted to know about this condition.

I am also having a difficult time finding an endo. There are none in my area and of the 2 that have been recommended to me (1.5 hrs away), one has to review my records and decide if she wants to take me on as a new patient (!?!) and the other, the earliest appointment I could get is 9 weeks away. I am uneasy about what will happen/how I will feel in the interim. Any suggestions? My PCP is good, but definitely not well versed in thyroid issues.


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome! I'm glad you are feeling well! I hope you are able to find a good endo soon. Good luck!


----------

